# For Sale 2008-23Krs Toyhauler



## olyellar (Jan 28, 2007)

Have room for only one camper in driveway, need to sell our great 2008- 23krs toyhauler to upgrade to bigger and better. Comes with all the great options that Outbacks are noted for and a few of my own mods. Mods include 3 max-air vent covers, slide out pantry drawers, and top kitchen drawer added. Everything in top working order. Spends down time in enclosed shelter. No Smoking, pets and or kids. Asking $16,500. This has been one great toyhauler.







Email at [email protected]


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

sorry to see that you have to sell.
i also had a 23KRS.
Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good luck with the sale!!! It might help if you posted where the camper is


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Good luck with the sale!!! It might help if you posted where the camper is


Western Illinois







says so in the title









whats the new camper going to be?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Good luck with the sale!!! It might help if you posted where the camper is


Western Illinois







says so in the title









whats the new camper going to be?
[/quote]

(Pssst: western Illinois is a few hundred miles long)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> Good luck with the sale!!! It might help if you posted where the camper is


Western Illinois







says so in the title









whats the new camper going to be?
[/quote]

(Pssst: western Illinois is a few hundred miles long)
[/quote]

I am pretty confident Wolfwood was referring to a State............. as i was wondering what state the member was in when it was not mentioned in the Text or listed in their member info


----------

